# Skiff Changes with Unlimited Resources?



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Just a fun discussion -- what would you change about your skiff if you had unlimited resources? Obviously you're still limited by the laws of physics, so no crap like "I would hover above the water and go Mach2 with a 9.9hp," but they can still kind of be pipe dreams.

As a (somewhat lame) example, I don't like self-tapping or sheet metal screws. I would like to see everything on a skiff through-bolted. It's a bit of a pipe dream to see on a production skiff since it's a ton of work (in both design and production) with very little perceived reward, but it would still make me happy.

Anyone else have any ideas? Removable sponsons? Buoyant trim tabs?

Let's nerd out some, it's Friday.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@K3anderson and I have had long conversations about how to design and integrate a self contained cooling system into a casting platform for tarpon season. Something to keep the Seadek surface cool rather than hotter than the surface of the damn sun.

I'm gonna cook an egg on it this summer...seriously...just to prove it can be done.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

crboggs said:


> @K3anderson and I have had long conversations about how to design and integrate a self contained cooling system into a casting platform for tarpon season. Something to keep the Seadek surface cool rather than hotter than the surface of the damn sun.
> 
> I'm gonna cook an egg on it this summer...seriously...just to prove it can be done.


A heater would be nice where I'm at!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

some sort of self-poling machine so I can be on the pointy end of the boat at all times.

edit: and its connected to my eyes via science so it will track where I am looking


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

bryson said:


> Just a fun discussion -- what would you change about your skiff if you had unlimited resources? Obviously you're still limited by the laws of physics, so no crap like "I would hover above the water and go Mach2 with a 9.9hp," but they can still kind of be pipe dreams.
> 
> As a (somewhat lame) example, I don't like self-tapping or sheet metal screws. I would like to see everything on a skiff through-bolted. It's a bit of a pipe dream to see on a production skiff since it's a ton of work (in both design and production) with very little perceived reward, but it would still make me happy.
> 
> ...


All Blue Waves are through bolted. (Unless they've changed since 2004.)


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Draft four inches, handle two foot Texas chop, better glide on the pole, and a two hundred pound Yamaha OB.


oo if they could get a 90hp 4stroke down to like 250-300lbs Id trade my 115 in a heart beat


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Self tappers? Through bolts? Eww. I would do like I am doing and glass everything solid (Decks, console....). The only screws will be used in the rubrails. Bolts still needed for some accessories though.

The only thing I wish they really had was a good jet drive.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

My same 18’ skiff another foot longer with another 2” of freeboard and a little better spray rail design. 

Oh yeah and it must weight the same or less than my current skiff.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Self tappers? Through bolts? Eww. I would do like I am doing and glass everything solid (Decks, console....). The only screws will be used in the rubrails. Bolts still needed for some accessories though.
> 
> The only thing I wish they really had was a good jet drive.


Definitely agree with you on bonding anything you can. I mostly meant anything not made of fiberglass, from cable management to trim tabs, fuel tank mounting, transducer mounting, push pole holders, etc.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Without trying to play god and get it to do something not physically possible, I'd swap out my 115 for a 150, remove the jack plate, replace my trolling motor with a new iPilot and add a second PowerPole. I'd also like to have it painted, especially on the topside.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Other than changing it into a early 2000's Guide Tunnel, not a whole lot. I'd get rid of the self draining cockpit and have it drain to the bilge like a normal boat, but that's about it. Oh, and I hate my push pole caddy and I want a Tibor.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

If it had to be “my” boat....

I’d have a 55lbs remote trolling motor, micro jack plate (both totally doable) and the ability to hang a 40hp off the back. A tunnel would be fantastic to have at certain times and places.


Or trade it in for a Willet...


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Let me see........115hp, tunnel, Minn Kota iPilot, tied to Humminbird Helix 7..............dang this is starting to sound like my boat.......


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Already through bolted. I would rework transom raising it 3 inches since jackplate is always plus 3 or 4. I would also design and build a jackplate weighing much less. Carbon fiber trim tabs to shed some weight. Redo front deck and have a top access hatch versus bulkhead door. Not much else really. Maybe an Etec 60 since it weighs same as my 50.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I would also pay for a boat to follow me with the heavy ass roto cooler with drinks so I don’t have too.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> Other than changing it into a early 2000's Guide Tunnel, not a whole lot. I'd get rid of the self draining cockpit and have it drain to the bilge like a normal boat, but that's about it. Oh, and I hate my push pole caddy and I want a Tibor.


What is the reasoning for getting rid of a self draining cockpit?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

windblows said:


> What is the reasoning for getting rid of a self draining cockpit?


Pathfinder calls it self draining, I call it self flooding. Basically the cockpit drains to a pair of through hulls on either side of the skiff at the rear bulkhead. You put drain plugs in them because they sit at the waterline when the skiff is at rest. So if water gets in the cockpit, you have the option of letting it sit there, bailing it out with your wife's empty Big Gulp cup, pulling the plugs and letting more water rush in, or getting on plane and pulling the plugs and hoping it drains. It's a horrible design, and really the main complaint I have with the skiff. Other than that, I think it's a great little skiff as long as you don't try to make it do things it wasn't designed for.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a skiff like that before. Worked well under way and clears water quickly. But yes plugs needed while in use.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Other than changing it into a early 2000's Guide Tunnel, not a whole lot. I'd get rid of the self draining cockpit and have it drain to the bilge like a normal boat, but that's about it. Oh, and I hate my push pole caddy and I want a Tibor.


If you have the V marine caddy I feel bad for you and understand why you want a different one. Very unhappy with mine, I got it rigged now where it's not as bad but when you pay that kind of money, for something that small, that only has one job, it's frustrating.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> If you have the V marine caddy I feel bad for you and understand why you want a different one. Very unhappy with mine, I got it rigged now where it's not as bad but when you pay that kind of money, for something that small, that only has one job, it's frustrating.


Worse...I have the Moonlighter one


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Change my skiff from a side to center console, shave 40 lbs off my Tohatsu MFS 50, replace all batteries with lithium.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> Pathfinder calls it self draining, I call it self flooding. Basically the cockpit drains to a pair of through hulls on either side of the skiff at the rear bulkhead. You put drain plugs in them because they sit at the waterline when the skiff is at rest. So if water gets in the cockpit, you have the option of letting it sit there, bailing it out with your wife's empty Big Gulp cup, pulling the plugs and letting more water rush in, or getting on plane and pulling the plugs and hoping it drains. It's a horrible design, and really the main complaint I have with the skiff. Other than that, I think it's a great little skiff as long as you don't try to make it do things it wasn't designed for.


Makes complete sense! My Action Craft 1600 was like that. My boat now actually does drain with the plugs out and I love it. But yes, if it truly doesn't "drain" it is dangerous and much more safe to drain to the bilge.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd have someone make me a single lever gated control to replace the junky stock Tohatsu control box.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Change my skiff from a side to center console, shave 40 lbs off my Tohatsu MFS 50, replace all batteries with lithium.


curious why you'd want to switch to a center console


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Putting a guide on payroll to pole me around so I'd have exclusive bow time.  Of course, that person would also wash the boat afterwards, clean any fish and service tackle, too. Bonus points if she loved to wear thong bikinis, was a dead ringer for Scarlett Johansen and knew her way around a push pole.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Zika said:


> Putting a guide on payroll to pole me around so I'd have exclusive bow time.  Of course, that person would also wash the boat afterwards, clean any fish and service tackle, too. Bonus points if she loved to wear thong bikinis, was a dead ringer for Scarlett Johansen and knew her way around a push pole.



Sounds expensive


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

321nole said:


> curious why you'd want to switch to a center console


Easier to run solo, easier to run standing up, seat for a 3rd person, more storage.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Sounds expensive


Caveat was Unlimited Resources.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

On my last skiff, the Glades X

I would NOT have an open rear bulkhead. The space under my rear deck was completely useless in my opinion. Yeah, you could throw some dry bags under there I guess but a bulkhead and hatch would open up that space up to something useable. 

I would have Evinrude make the 30 etec short shaft available with power tilt and trim

The open front bulkhead was fine (more vertical space) and the portable fuel tank was cool in some regards, but I'd opt for a permanently mounted tank next time.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Sounds expensive


Who cares?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Since I can't change my kevlar hull to carbon innegra I would have to build another Marquesa.

And on it I would have everything that is metal built out of carbon fiber. Poling platform, steering wheel, casting platform, trim tabs, and even my bench seat frame. Nothing that hasn't been done before.

However my bow mount trolling motor would go away and be replaced by twin electric motors mounted under carbon fiber swim platforms on the transom. One platform would have a dive ladder and the other a potty with heated seat and fresh water wash down. The electric motors would be controlled by the chart plotter that has a remote like an IPilot. Spot lock, routes, jog, all that jazz.

Twin double jointed 16' Power Poles would be mounted off a Porta Bracket that has a light two stroke Yamaha 90 on it. The 90 would be tuned to put out 110hp. It would be so loud that nobody can talk while running, but everyone will have bluetooth noise cancelling headsets so they can have quiet or listen to whatever they want. All cellular and GPS devices would be electronically jammed other than mine.

There would be a camera drone hanger under the poling platform deck. The drone could be automatically launched or retrieved at anytime and the video would show on a monitor that comes out from under the casting platform.

There would also be a retractable tunnel for running past @Smackdaddy53, and retractable hydrofoils to lift the boat over chop.

I'm sure I missed something...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> Who cares?


I wouldn’t


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My self bail has always worked. The drains are above the waterline. 
Yea I'd like my boat to be lighter but then it wouldn't handle chop so good. A new outboard might work, in white


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Zika said:


> Putting a guide on payroll to pole me around so I'd have exclusive bow time.  Of course, that person would also wash the boat afterwards, clean any fish and service tackle, too. Bonus points if she loved to wear thong bikinis, was a dead ringer for Scarlett Johansen and knew her way around a push pole.


if she could tie flies and leaders...nevermind the thong is enough


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2019)

Zika said:


> Putting a guide on payroll to pole me around so I'd have exclusive bow time.  Of course, that person would also wash the boat afterwards, clean any fish and service tackle, too. Bonus points if she loved to wear thong bikinis, was a dead ringer for Scarlett Johansen and knew her way around a push pole.





permitchaser said:


> if she could tie flies and leaders...nevermind the thong is enough


Amen!


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> if she could tie flies and leaders...nevermind the thong is enough


Heck no!!!! I say away with the thong! AND.......accept NO substitutes.


----------



## IBaKiteboarder (Jul 20, 2016)

I would want a removable pilothouse type shelter or oversized windshield for my CS JVX 18 in cold weather and/or windy and choppy conditions when the spray starts flying.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Almost forgot. Smackdaddy’s low water pick up. That seems like a must have.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

get a 12" or 16" simrad for the fmt chip


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I wish there would make use of more lightweight materials. Lighter hills. Lighter outboards. Lighter batteries etc.


----------



## GTimmayb (Aug 22, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Sounds expensive


First off, my wife just caught me laughing at both of these posts

Second, I’d make an elaborate ballast system way up in the bow to pole and fish solo on mine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would buy one of BoatBrains Homostiffy and paint it pink in the front and brown in the rear!


----------



## scuderi (Jan 5, 2010)

bryson said:


> Just a fun discussion -- what would you change about your skiff if you had unlimited resources? Obviously you're still limited by the laws of physics, so no crap like "I would hover above the water and go Mach2 with a 9.9hp," but they can still kind of be pipe dreams.
> 
> As a (somewhat lame) example, I don't like self-tapping or sheet metal screws. I would like to see everything on a skiff through-bolted. It's a bit of a pipe dream to see on a production skiff since it's a ton of work (in both design and production) with very little perceived reward, but it would still make me happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## scuderi (Jan 5, 2010)

bryson said:


> Just a fun discussion -- what would you change about your skiff if you had unlimited resources? Obviously you're still limited by the laws of physics, so no crap like "I would hover above the water and go Mach2 with a 9.9hp," but they can still kind of be pipe dreams.
> 
> As a (somewhat lame) example, I don't like self-tapping or sheet metal screws. I would like to see everything on a skiff through-bolted. It's a bit of a pipe dream to see on a production skiff since it's a ton of work (in both design and production) with very little perceived reward, but it would still make me happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## scuderi (Jan 5, 2010)

Hells Bay whipray 2008, 50hp 2 stroke. Center console.
I’d like the listed draft to be accurate. Love the boat but it draws 7” ( to bottom of raised tabs ) with full tank of gas and nobody in it! Yeti cooler filled with H2O might help.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Inboard motor, mounted middle of hull powering an electric outboard mounted drive unit that trims vertically and tilts. Fully digital wireless remote controls with integrated auto pilot that will function both high speed and as a trolling motor with spot lock. Vacuum bagged S glass epoxy and composite foam sandwiched hull, vacuum bagged prepreg autoclave cured carbon deck, hatches and platforms. Same size platform as my Vantage but with shallower deadrise and wider keel pad.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

GTimmayb said:


> First off, my wife just caught me laughing at both of these posts
> 
> Second, I’d make an elaborate ballast system way up in the bow to pole and fish solo on mine.


you know for the right amount of money Im sure one of the companies making ballast systems for wake/ski boats would love to put one in a flats boat


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> I would buy one of BoatBrains Homostiffy and paint it pink in the front and brown in the rear!


That's just wrong on so many levels, including wrong website for that reply!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

My apologies Mr. Internet Police Officer.

Maybe a little backside story is necessary...no pun intended.



SomaliPirate said:


> Homoskiff...you know, because based out of Homosassa.
> "Don't buy until you've poled the new ****...you'll be blown away"


I appreciate the concern.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

woah leave me out of this!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe Luiza as a bow ornament. Of course for a professionally produced fishing video.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Nothing much, just like to find the time and energy to make a set of custom trim tabs for my Starcraft Explorer. I believe this would hold my bow down so I could efficiently and saftly run my 26" SS Chopper.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Pathfinder calls it self draining, I call it self flooding. Basically the cockpit drains to a pair of through hulls on either side of the skiff at the rear bulkhead. You put drain plugs in them because they sit at the waterline when the skiff is at rest. So if water gets in the cockpit, you have the option of letting it sit there, bailing it out with your wife's empty Big Gulp cup, pulling the plugs and letting more water rush in, or getting on plane and pulling the plugs and hoping it drains. It's a horrible design, and really the main complaint I have with the skiff. Other than that, I think it's a great little skiff as long as you don't try to make it do things it wasn't designed for.


Just a thought: Could you place a wedge shaped board across the stern about a foot or so from the stern, to trap the water against the stern upon acceleration? Maybe even laminate two planks together so that on the rear side they were about 2 1/2-3" high and beveled forward to nothing. If so, then you could place a small bilge pump with a float control, behind the board for when the area filled. Upon acceleration, the water would ride up the ramp and drop behind the dam. The float would trip and the pump would remove the water. Scupper plugs could be left in.


----------



## GTimmayb (Aug 22, 2015)

321nole said:


> you know for the right amount of money Im sure one of the companies making ballast systems for wake/ski boats would love to put one in a flats boat


Agreed! Totally where I had the idea.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Just a thought: Could you place a wedge shaped board across the stern about a foot or so from the stern, to trap the water against the stern upon acceleration? Maybe even laminate two planks together so that on the rear side they were about 2 1/2-3" high and beveled forward to nothing. If so, then you could place a small bilge pump with a float control, behind the board for when the area filled. Upon acceleration, the water would ride up the ramp and drop behind the dam. The float would trip and the pump would remove the water. Scupper plugs could be left in.


It could work, but I'd have to drill into my rear bulkhead and my glass skills are garbage. Besides, I love to complain about stuff!


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Carbon fiber HB Marquesa to replace my 2005 beauty.

Id have the engine block made out of Titanium also. 

Or, make an electric skiff based on the HB Guide.


----------



## KEVIN C CASEY (May 24, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Sounds expensive


probably cheaper than buying a boat ! just hire a guide !


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I guess I would have to buy a skiff first.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

jumping back into this one....my skiff is actually already rigged to be used with a crane/lift so with my unlimited resources I guess my skiff would have a new home on the front of my 92C Viking


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thinking small and halfway realistic/boring here, but I think I'd make a line of easily replaceable, CG approved, battery operated NAV/ANC lights.

Maybe a portable tank with a little V to the bottom that is intended for use in the bow of skiffs?

How about a tilt/trim system for your outboard that isn't submerged, maybe it comes up into the motor well instead?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

321nole said:


> some sort of self-poling machine so I can be on the pointy end of the boat at all times.


Twin power poles that walk you around like a crab haha


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Navisafe has one item on your list crossed off- http://www.navisafe.com/project/1-navilight-360-2nm/



bryson said:


> Thinking small and halfway realistic/boring here, but I think I'd make a line of easily replaceable, CG approved, battery operated NAV/ANC lights.
> 
> Maybe a portable tank with a little V to the bottom that is intended for use in the bow of skiffs?
> 
> How about a tilt/trim system for your outboard that isn't submerged, maybe it comes up into the motor well instead?


----------



## Lil_skeeter (Dec 17, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Worse...I have the Moonlighter one


 as someone who is wanting to add a caddie is there one you would recommend?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Lil_skeeter said:


> as someone who is wanting to add a caddie is there one you would recommend?


Tibor, no question.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unlimited resources huh? Okay two different directions to choose from, the cheaper would be to do a complete trailer up restoration of my old Maverick skiff including a few mods to the transom (that very early pocket drive has always had a few downsides - understatement - but I've been living with it since 1988....). After that complete cap off restoration - then I'd move heaven and earth to get my hands on one of the new "three cylinder E-Tec 115's" that are being tested now.... I've been running their 90's since 2005 but that skiff would certainly stand up and bark with a 115 (if it was light enough....).

The second choice (and altogether more practical) would be to pass that old skiff down to someone willing to either use it or restore it - then use it... 

Once that's done my first move would be to replace it with two skiffs - the first a standard Egret with a 150 E-Tec (and if possible one of the early Miami made ones -talk to Pete Silot for all the reasons why....)... with a power pole, trolling motor, etc.

The second skiff would be a true micro - something no bigger than 15' long (have to keep my boats inside my garage and that second skiff needs to be no more than 15' long....) set up as a lure or fly only skiff meant to fish just one angler each day with a tiller steering set up and everything kept as simple and light as possible... No trolling motor, power pole, live well - like I said simple and light.

Since I'm past seventy now I don't know how long I'll be able to keep poling a skiff but I sure plan to find out....


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> If you have the V marine caddy I feel bad for you and understand why you want a different one. Very unhappy with mine, I got it rigged now where it's not as bad but when you pay that kind of money, for something that small, that only has one job, it's frustrating.


Do you mind sharing why you don’t like the V-Marine caddy? I’m trying to decide between it and the Tibor caddy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Do you mind sharing why you don’t like the V-Marine caddy? I’m trying to decide between it and the Tibor caddy.


I'm cautious not to speak ill of a business so I'll preface this by saying they offered to replace or allow me to return it on their dime, so they stand behind their product, I just didn't like the product and was irritated that I didn't realize the issue before I installed it.

The roll pin in the center, that is the hinging point for the caddy is much smaller than the hole in the caddy, not a big deal as far as holding the pole goes, but when you shift weight in the boat with the pole in the caddy it has slop in the fit around the pin. This translates into a lot of racket and rattling being transmitted straight down a graphite pole into the water. I fixed mine by cinching bungee material around between the riser base and caddy so it can't rattle. I prob would have replaced or returned it but I didn't want to drill more fresh holes into a brand new carbon fiber platform.... That I just drilled holes in.

YMMV
This was over 2 years ago now, maybe they're made with tighter tolerance or a bushing or something now. After I realized it I called them to ask if it was supposed to have play in that joint and they said yes so it can hinge for different angles holding the pole. They offered to take it back, but like I said it was already on and I didn't want to drill more holes.


----------

